# Floradora LH54



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi guys can anyone tell me when the Floradora disappeared from Olsens finally, the last i have of her was in the late 1950s but I know she went on much longer than that Many thanks


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

She's in 1961 but not 1964. Do you have any clues on her after then?


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Douglas , like a few other folk .. Not a thing!!! Thanks for your efforts though!!!


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Is this the Floradora LH54 under another name ?


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

I've looked for her in later Olsens using her ON, her IRCS and her date and place of building and can't find her.......................but thats not to say that she's not there.


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

That is the Floradora with her original registration in the attachment


----------

